# Some interesting high-school rules



## MakTheFurry (Mar 21, 2016)

Now that i think about it, you are _allowed_ to download PNG's and other image extensions onto the computer, this means you can download a game, change the file extension to .JPEG or something and then change it BACK into an EXE in school.... Yeah... I always find ways to bypass rules and that's bad xD


----------



## Wither (Mar 21, 2016)

As someone who does computer things for a high school, i can assure you that they don't give a shit how it was downloaded. They'll promptly remove it and serve whatever punishment they have stated in the handbook.

Had a kid download hitman on a computer. I personally told him not to do it again, because i knew he would get OSS (out-of-school suspension) (or a while in ISS (In-school suspension)) had i properly reported it. He then downloaded Undertale a month later. Great game, but i had to  report it.  He  got a week of ISS, and I had to wipe the entire drive (because the district tells me too, I don't know why. They're not very smart). 

It's a pain in the ass for everyone. 

Hitman can't even run on these dell pieces of shit.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 21, 2016)

Wither said:


> As someone who does computer things for a high school, i can assure you that they don't give a shit how it was downloaded. They'll promptly remove it and serve whatever punishment they have stated in the handbook.
> 
> Had a kid download hitman on a computer. I personally told him not to do it again, because i knew he would get OSS (out-of-school suspension) (or a while in ISS (In-school suspension)) had i properly reported it. He then downloaded Undertale a month later. Great game, but i had to  report it.  He  got a week of ISS, and I had to wipe the entire drive (because the district tells me too, I don't know why. They're not very smart).
> 
> ...



Yeah, just that there can be updated rules. (I've been on command prompt and been punished) (Just because of color a and cd c:/ tree)


----------



## Wither (Mar 21, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Yeah, just that there can be updated rules.


You could bring it up to the office. You'll get no thanks whatsoever,  no one will understand you, and absolutely nothing will be achieved, but its w/e. 
:u


----------



## ijoe (Mar 21, 2016)

I thought it was like, some kind of school tradition to immediately break whatever new security/webfilter they install that given year.

Maybe it's gotten a little harder with newer windows versions, but in the XP/98 days it was pretty much pointless to try blocking anything that didn't cause massive damage. Pretty sure I remember random unreal tournament LAN games being held right before christmas/summer break. 
The unwritten rule was 'don't do anything that has to be fixed by the IT guy later'.  The worst I even heard of was someone getting a couple days of detention.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 21, 2016)

suspension for downloading a game!? American schools are crazy. What happens if you get caught watching porn?


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> suspension for downloading a game!? American schools are crazy. What happens if you get caught watching porn?


Into the Gulag with you! /s 
I'm not entirely sure, but you'd probably get "expelled" from campus and sent to whatever their alternative education center is.  

Suspension does seem a little overkill though. We installed Halo on all the school computers in a tech room and did LAN games often. Got caught by the school about halfway through the year, they responded by blocking ports used by halo :/ but that was the only action they took.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 23, 2016)

FurryComputerNerd said:


> Into the Gulag with you! /s
> I'm not entirely sure, but you'd probably get "expelled" from campus and sent to whatever their alternative education center is.



this is ridiculous. What about getting into a fistfight?


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> this is ridiculous. What about getting into a fistfight?


 
Probably a suspension for that, assuming no injuries. To be fair I live in the grand state of Texas, and that conservatism might have part of the blame.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 23, 2016)

FurryComputerNerd said:


> Probably a suspension for that, assuming no injuries. To be fair I live in the grand state of Texas, and that conservatism might have part of the blame.



Then how do Americans deal with bullying?


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Then how do American deal with bullying?



Most schools have "zero-tolerance" parties in place, which just punish both parties equally to try to keep lawsuits at bay. Personally I think the best way to prevent it isn't to "ignore them" like they say, if they get in your face get in theirs until they stand down, either by their own accord or because you forced them to.


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 23, 2016)

Sometimes if a fight gets out of hand a kid is taken to juvenile detention (kid jail) usually when a kid suffers a massive impact to some place. Happened twice in my years at my school.


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (Mar 25, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Now that i think about it, you are _allowed_ to download PNG's and other image extensions onto the computer, this means you can download a game, change the file extension to .JPEG or something and then change it BACK into an EXE in school.... Yeah... I always find ways to bypass rules and that's bad xD


i work at my school as a Network Manager and we are trying to block the use of vpn networks and we are doing a bad job XD


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 25, 2016)

In 2012 or so I downloaded SCP Containment Breach onto my profile and I remember playing it during form time (our yeargroup was split into forms, and my Year 8 form room was a music room in which had computers in it and we were allowed to play on them) and gave myself nightmares OvO


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (Mar 25, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> In 2012 or so I downloaded SCP Containment Breach onto my profile and I remember playing it during form time (our yeargroup was split into forms, and my Year 8 form room was a music room in which had computers in it and we were allowed to play on them) and gave myself nightmares OvO


i have always loved that game


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 25, 2016)

Maxwell _The Folf said:


> i work at my school as a Network Manager and we are trying to block the use of vpn networks and we are doing a bad job XD



Good luck blocking those, they're pretty much an end-game solution with more always popping up. You could try setting up the filter to auto-block all sites with "VPN" in the name but that'll probably cause more problems than it'll solve.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 25, 2016)

FurryComputerNerd said:


> Good luck blocking those, they're pretty much an end-game solution with more always popping up. You could try setting up the filter to auto-block all sites with "VPN" in the name but that'll probably cause more problems than it'll solve.



I think they done that with the word "proxy" :/


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (Mar 25, 2016)

FurryComputerNerd said:


> Good luck blocking those, they're pretty much an end-game solution with more always popping up. You could try setting up the filter to auto-block all sites with "VPN" in the name but that'll probably cause more problems than it'll solve.


are school has 2 nexworks one for the teachers thats 2gbs and one for the students thats 700mbs so we block a alot on the 700bmbs channel


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (Mar 25, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> I think they done that with the word "proxy" :/


proxy vpn both do the job


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 25, 2016)

Maxwell _The Folf said:


> proxy vpn both do the job


I know that but proxies are easier


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 27, 2016)

For my government and law class in my senior year, i did a long well-researched essay on the legality and ethics of file sharing. Some dipshit deleted my essay from the fileserver because he did a basic file search for anything with "mp3" in it. Probably should have thought that filename through before i saved it...


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 28, 2016)

man.. I remember highschool and the weird IT rules they had there. They mapped your standard user drive folders to another partition for funsies(?)

Looking back on it there was most likely some sandboxing reason.


----------



## Thundeere (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't like how you can't wear hats. I promise I'm not up to no good


----------



## Ricky (Apr 6, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Now that i think about it, you are _allowed_ to download PNG's and other image extensions onto the computer, this means you can download a game, change the file extension to .JPEG or something and then change it BACK into an EXE in school.... Yeah... I always find ways to bypass rules and that's bad xD



Lol... Back when I was in school they had this stupid program called Fortress on the machines. I really wanted to play Minesweeper in C Programming class, since the class moved way too slow. All I needed to do was boot it up with a startup disk and rename the folder with all the Fortress executables, then it would give an error and started Windows nomally. Someone was watching me and he did it himself, but forgot to clean up afterward and he got expelled and another student (who also learned from him) got suspended. They threatened to expel *me* and said I'd only get suspended if I told them I did it (they obviously knew it was me) but after talking with the IT guy and asking about logs I knew he was an idiot and so I just played dumb.

In the military (USMC) on base, I was helping IT who needed to install software. The guy was like "okay, so all you need to do is put the CD in the machine, and then I'll type in the password" and I was all "I'm already on the fifth one." He asked how the hell I did it and I told him I just made a batch file in Notepad pointing to the executable and saved it on the desktop, then ran it. After that my CO told me I can't get near any computers anymore on base, and of course I didn't listen.

I'm at a public resource center in Seattle right now, and they tried to implement some OpenDNS filter, which is dumb because it works solely on DNS which you don't even need. I was getting around it manually which was a pain in the rear, so I installed Tor on most of the machines (which has a SOCKS proxy configured by default) and showed all the other people how to use it, since the canned filters they use filter things like Google Drive. I'm sure the people here know, but the IT staff is basically non-existent.

I also hacked into Seattle's Main Library twice, but I told them both times and they fixed it.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow. It sounds like a lot of you have/had high schools with legitimate protection against file sharing/downloading. Thankfully my school didn't understand concepts like "firewalls" or "network security". Or "network" in general. My friend and I spent 2 years of our high school life enrolled in the Future Business Leaders of America class downloading files and transporting them home via CD/USB drive. If not for this class I would never have learned about emulators and roms, and I definitely would have been a very bored child at home. One of the few times in my life that I'm glad Alabama is behind the power curve of modern day society.


----------



## John the fur (Apr 16, 2016)

at my school we use chromebooks.
even my 2011 mac works better then those pieces of shit.
as far as i care the rules are stupid on so many levels.
someone like me could easily hack into their computers from my home if i wanted


----------

